# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  السوق السعودي بعد إغلاق 9547 ومناطق الدعم المتوقعة  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

شهدت أسواق الأسهم المالية العالمية والعربية هبوطا حادا في أسعار الشركات المتداولة والتي ابتدأت أولى شراراتها تظهر قبل عدة أسابيع منذ الشهر الماضي  (سبتمبر) فيما ازدادت حدّتها خلال مطلع الأسبوع الحالي .
ولعلّ من ابرز الأسباب المؤثرة على هبوط الأسواق 
التراجعات الحادة في أسعار النفط حيث كسر الأخير  حاجز المائة دولار للبرميل  مقتربا من خانة الثمانين دولار  وذلك بسبب زيادة المعروض وتباطؤ الطلب في منطقة اليورو  حيث كشفت وكالة الطاقة الدولية عن تخفيض توقعاتها لنمو الطلب على النفط خلال خلال 2014 لأدنى مستوياته منذ خمس سنوات كذلك عودة الدولار للصعود مجددا ساهمت في الضغط سلبا على أسواق الأسهم 
 ومما ساهم أيضا بعمليات التراجعات إعلان البنك المركزي الأمريكي عن قرب إنهاء برنامج التحفيز النقدي والذي ساعد في انتعاش الأسواق الفترة الماضية 
وهذه العوامل بمجملها تجعلنا نستعيد الذاكرة للأزمة الأخيرة التي حدثت عام 2008 م والتي تأثرت فيها الأسواق بشكل كبير .
وحيث أن سوقنا المحلي للأوراق المالية ليس بمعزل عن بقية الأسواق العالمية والعربية الأخرى فقد شملته موجة الهبوط الحادة والكبيرة والتي دفعت بالمؤشر العام للسوق للتراجع من قمته عند 11159 (القمة الأعلى منذ سبع سنوات ) وكسر حاجز العشر آلاف وصولا ل9340 نقطه.
ولاشك أن هبوط أسعار النفط ومكانة المملكة بين الدول المنتجة له من الطبيعي أن تشهد صدى لهذا الهبوط الكبير في المصدر الأول الذي يعتمد عليه اقتصادها المحلي حيث يشكل اعتماد اقتصاد المملكة عليه بنسبة تزيد عن 90% من الميزانية العامة (الإيرادات)
كما أن طرح أسهم البنك الأهلي للاكتتاب العام كان له أثره الكبير في تسييل المحافظ الاستثمارية لصالح توفير سيوله للاكتتاب الذي يعدّ الأضخم  منذ سنوات مما عزز عمليات البيوع الجماعية ولا نغفل أيضا حاجة السوق الملحة للتصحيح بعد موجات صعود كبيره شملت كل شركات السوق دون استثناء
ولتسليط الضوء بشكل اكبر على سوق الأسهم المحلي من الناحية الفنية 
فعلى المدى المتوسط فإن السوق قد ارتفع بيونيو الماضي من العام الحالي من مستويات 9400 نقطه مواصلا الصعود لقمته عند 11159
 الشهر الماضي (سبتمبر) لمدة أربعة أشهر على التوالي  وقد كان لعدم وجود عمليات جني أرباح أو تصحيح  أثناء هذا الصعود أثره السلبي حيث صحح المؤشر العام (TASI) كامل الموجه بحدود 1800 نقطه .
والارتداد من منطقة 9400 والتي تعدّ دعما مهما للفترة الحالية حيث أنها تشكل الترند (الاتجاه) الصاعد من مستوى 6400 نقطه إضافة إلى أنها قاع  (يونيو الماضي ) لذلك يستوجب على السوق المحافظة عليها وإلا سيضطر لاختبار المنطقة الأهم للاتجاه الصاعد والموجه الرئيسية التي بدأها منذ منتصف 2009 م من القاع 4068 نقطه (محققا بذلك ارتفاع وقدره 172%)
والذي يقع دعمها الحالي عند مستويات 8300 نقطه (دعم متغير للأعلى ) . فبالرغم من الهبوط الذي تعرض له السوق إلا انه مازال يحافظ على موجته الصاعدة منذ ست سنوات 
لذلك يعتبر هذا التصحيح مازال في الحدود الطبيعية (فنيا) رغم عنف الطريقة التي اختارها للهبوط والتي كانت هناك عدة عوامل تقف خلفها سبق أن ذكرناها ببداية المقال
وفيما يلي تشارت يوضح المقصود مما سبق   
ومما يجدر بنا أيضا دراسة الشركات المؤثرة على حركة وقيم المؤشر العام ومنها شركة سابك التي تعدّ الشركة الأم لقطاع البتروكيميكل والتي ترتبط مع أسعار النفط بشكل كبير ومباشر من حيث منتجاتها 
فسهم سابك قد صعد في موجه فرعيه من مستوى 90 ريال في أغسطس 2013 وصولا ل 136.50 ريال الشهر الماضي (سبتمبر 2014) وقد صحح مانسبته 61% فيبوناتشي من هذه الموجه حيث ارتد من 106.75 ريال 
وهنا فلابد للسهم من العودة فوق 112 ريال والمحافظة عليها مجددا وإلا فأي كسر مستقبلا ل 106 سيقود السهم لكسر حاجز ال100 ريال والوصول لمستوى 97 ريال  الذي يعتبر منطقة دعم حيث يشكل نسبة 161% من الصعود من 112.25 وكذلك  نسبة 38% من كامل الموجه الصاعدة من 2009 عند قاع 33 ريال تقريبا      وبشكل مختصر  فإن استمرار عمليات الضغط والتراجع على أسعار النفط ستقود السهم للهدف المتوقع 97 ريال والذي بدوره سيضغط على المؤشر العام لكسر 9400 والاتجاه للدعم الأساسي عند 8300 الذي سبق الحديث عنه  وبما أن الأسواق العالمية وأسعار النفط تمر بحالات ارتداد حاليا  فمن المتوقع ان يفتتح سوقنا المحلي على ارتداد للأعلى قد يمتد لمستوى 9900-10100 تزيد او تنقص  *وهنا لابد من إعادة التفكير مجددا بترتيب المحفظة والاحتفاظ دائما بسيوله احتياطيه*   علما أن الهبوطات الحادة بأسعار النفط من غير المتوقع أن تعاود الارتفاع لحاجز 100 دولار على المدى القريب 
وأي كسر لخانة الثمانين دولار قد تضغط على الأسواق وزيارة المناطق المذكورة سابقا خاصة أن السلبية مازالت واضحة على تحركات النفط الحالية !
وعلينا ألا نغفل أن السوق السعودي قد هبط بنسبه اقل مما كان عليه هبوط النفط
فقد صحح النفط مانسبته 34% بينما صحح السوق 18% 
كما أن هناك معطيات ايجابيه ينتظرها السوق/ منها دخول المستثمر الأجنبي وطرح البنك الأهلي الذي سيكون له تأثيره الايجابي على قيم المؤشر العام وأيضا ماتقوم به هيئة السوق من إجراءات وجهد في دعم الشركات الرابحة ووقوفها أمام الشركات المتعثرة وتطويرها المستمر وتراجعات أسعار العقار ومرورها بركود كبير حيث العلاقة عكسية بين الأسهم والعقار وهناك الكثير ممن طال انتظارهم لمثل هذه التراجعات للدخول بالسوق حيث لم يستطيعوا امتطاء هذه الموجه منذ بدايتها  كل ذلك يعزز ايجابية السوق على المدى الطويل 
وأخيرا لنعلم أن أسواق الأوراق المالية والأسهم حساسة بشكل كبير لما يدور من حولها من أحداث سياسيه واقتصاديه وان من أهم وابرز سماتها التذبذبات صعودا وهبوطا وهو مايخلق جو مناسب للتحرك داخلها وتبديل المراكز بين حين وآخر فلاشيء يدوم باتجاه واحد داخل هذه المنظومة  .
ماسبق وجهة نظر شخصيه مبنية على أسس ومعطيات فنيه فإن أصبنا فمن الله وان أخطأنا فالكمال له سبحانه    
كتبه / بسام بن سليمان العبيد 
محلل فني لأسواق المال
 مستشار لدى شركة تكرتشارت
مدرب لدى المتداول العربي     
------------------------------------------------
رابط الموضوع (مختصر) بالملحق الاقتصادي بجريدة الرياض  http://www.alriyadh.com/986458 
رابط الموضوع كاملا بموقع ارقام  http://alphabeta.argaam.com/article/...82%D8%B9%D8%A9

----------


## Brave Heart

شكرا لك اخوي بسام العبيد 
استغلينا هذا الارتداد وصفينا المحفظة 
الداو اغلق متراجع اليوم 
النفط الخام 80 دولار تقريبا بعد ارتداد الى 83 دولار تقريبا 
اعتقد تاسي سيعاود التراجع من يوم غدا الخميس والله اعلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

*متابعة للموضوع 
بعد اغلاق 10206
ارتد السوق اكثر من 700 نقطه من وقت كتابة المقال 
من 9547 الى 10267 نقطه والفضل لله وحده   حاليا اغلق السوق الاربعاء 10206 بارتفاع 70 نقطه تقريبا  وبشكل عام فالارتداد الحالي من 9340 اقترب من تحقيق 1000 نقطه ارتداد 
بفارق بسيط وخلال خمس ايام فقط  وهنا تجدر الاشاره الى توخي الحذر واعادة ترتيب المحفظه كما ذكرنا بنص الموضوع 
ليس ذلك تخويفا او ارجافا 
ولكن هكذا هي اسواق المال نسير معها وفق معطيات معينه ايجابا او سلبا  
باختصار اكبر 
اغلق السوق 10206 دعم السوق 10100 وكسر 10000 سلبي  مقاومة السوق 10400 نقطة  
اتمنى للجميع تداول موفق 
ماسبق وجهة نظر ما أصبنا فمن الله وما أخطأنا فمن انفسنا والشيطان*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> شكرا لك اخوي بسام العبيد 
> استغلينا هذا الارتداد وصفينا المحفظة 
> الداو اغلق متراجع اليوم 
> النفط الخام 80 دولار تقريبا بعد ارتداد الى 83 دولار تقريبا 
> اعتقد تاسي سيعاود التراجع من يوم غدا الخميس والله اعلم

 *صدقت بارك الله فيك اضافه رائعه*

----------


## هاك اكاديمي

بارررك الله فيك 
ومستقبلا ماذا ترون  للمؤشر على المدى الطويل  
تقبل ودي و احترامي ..

----------


## بسام العبيد

> دعم السوق 10100 وكسر 10000 سلبي
> مقاومة السوق 10400 نقطة

 *هبط السوق تحت الدعم الاول 10100 ولم يغلق تحته او كسره بكميات 
ومازال محافظ على النقطه الاهم 10000
مازال امكانية صعوده ل 10400 بدعم من ارتداد الاسواق والنفط 
يتبقى اعلان سابك غدا ان كان ايجابي كما تشير توقعات بيوت الخبره 
فمواصلة السوق ل 10400 مازلت موجوده  المهم ان نتذكر ان اي كسر ل 10000 سلبي  والله اعلم 
اغلاق الخميس 10165 نقطه*

----------


## بسام العبيد

الاغلاق الاسبوعي والشهري الخميس الماضي لشهر اكتوبر  فوق مستوى 10 الاف جيد
لكن لم يعطي انتفاء السلبيه حتى الان
لذلك الشارت التالي يوضح ويختصر الحديث والشرح

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *متابعة للموضوع 
> بعد اغلاق 10206
> ارتد السوق اكثر من 700 نقطه من وقت كتابة المقال 
> من 9547 الى 10267 نقطه والفضل لله وحده  
> حاليا اغلق السوق الاربعاء 10206 بارتفاع 70 نقطه تقريبا 
> وبشكل عام فالارتداد الحالي من 9340 اقترب من تحقيق 1000 نقطه ارتداد 
> بفارق بسيط وخلال خمس ايام فقط  وهنا تجدر الاشاره الى توخي الحذر واعادة ترتيب المحفظه كما ذكرنا بنص الموضوع 
> ليس ذلك تخويفا او ارجافا 
> ولكن هكذا هي اسواق المال نسير معها وفق معطيات معينه ايجابا او سلبا  *

 *لاجديد
تم التاكيد بعد اغلاق السوق عند 10206 نقطة
بضرورة توخي الحذر
بعد التاكيد من ذلك اليوم يهبط السوق مايقارب 450 نقطه ويصل ل 9750 نقطه
علما ان الارتداد وصل ل 10358 نقطه وكان كريما ومجزيا
الان فقط نتابع الشارت الذي وضعته بالمشاركه الاخيره فقط
من استفاد اتمنى الايحرمني من دعوه بظهر الغيب اخوكم بأمسّ الحاجة لها*

----------


## بسام العبيد

الادنى اليوم 9436

----------


## بسام العبيد

*تحديث السوق السعودي بعد اغلاق الخميس 13/11/2014 عند 9681 نقطه  
نتوقع هذا الاسبوع حركة حسم للاتجاه الحالي والتذبذب للفتره الماضيه    مما يستوجب توخي الحذر حتى يتضح الاتجاه    
الشارت يغني عن الكلام  
تحياتي*

----------


## Alsalhy

وهذا شارت على فاصل الدقيقه تقاطع ايجابي لمتوسطي 10و 50  مع تكون  نموذج كوب وعروه ايجابي يتحقق بإختراق 9683 وجهت نظرك استاذي ابو راكان

----------


## بسام العبيد

*تم الحسم للاتجاه وهبط المؤشر حتى الان 300 نقطه ووصل ل 9224 
اخر نقطه كسرها المؤشر 9340 ثم 9520 لذلك من الممكن العوده لها كارتداد مضاربي
لكن لا انصح غير المحترفين بالاستفاده منها ( ان حدثت) 
فوات ربح ولا ألم خساره   لاجديد لدي عن السوق
المستثمر وضعنا شارت ونقاط يتابعها
المضارب اليومي ماله علاقه بحديثنا فهو موجود بكل وقت بالسوق لكن ينبغي له الحذر  الحمدلله نبهنا منذ الهبوط الاول ان السوق سيرتد لفوق 10 الاف وهي فرصه لتوفير سيوله وترتيب المحفظه واسال الله للجميع التوفيق  
وما نحن الا عاله على من كتب عن التحليل الفني قبل اكثر من مئة عام
ومازلنا نرتقي على اكتافهم وجهودهم
ولاجديد لدينا الا ان نربط ماكتب بواقع سوقنا الحالي
والفضل اولا واخيرا لله وحده سبحانه  اهم نقطه يجب ان تشغل بها بالك بسوق الاسهم
متى اخرج واكون بالمدرجات (لانها تحمي راس مالك ) الذي سيؤلمك فقده
اخر نقطه متى ادخل واكون بالسوق (لانها تحقق الربح) الذي يمكنك تعويضه 
اذا تعلقت باسعار عاليه
فتعلق بالله وارفع يديك له وحده واحسن الظن بربك فوالله لاتدري من اين سيأتيك العوض تعلق بالخالق ولاتتعلق بالمخلوق 
اخوكم المحب*

----------


## بسام العبيد

* 
اغلاق الاربعاء 9383 نقطه 
تاريخ 19/11/2014 *

----------


## بسام العبيد

> اخر نقطه كسرها المؤشر 9340 ثم 9520 لذلك من الممكن العوده لها كارتداد مضاربي
> لكن لا انصح غير المحترفين بالاستفاده منها ( ان حدثت)

 *ارتد المؤشر العام للمنطقه الاولى 9340 واغلق فوقها لثلاث ايام 
تبقى المنطقه الثانيه 9520 هدف حالي اي ان السوق موعود بارتفاع اكثر من 100 نقطه باذن الله 
نتوقع ان يكون بدعم من سابك وقطاع البتروكيماويات  بالدرجه الاولى وقطاع الطاقه  
الاغلاق فوق 9600 يلغي ويفشل نموذج الرايه السلبي (الصغير ) الذي كان يستهدف 8800 
والاغلاق فوق 9800 يلغي النموذج السلبي الاكبر الذي كان يستهدف 8460  
الخلاصه 
لدينا ارتداد لاكثر من 100 نقطه حاليا يستفيد منها المضارب ويركز ع القطاعات المذكوره  
الدعم الحالي 9340 كسره يلغي الارتداد (مستبعد ) والله اعلم    اما مايتعلق بموجة الهبوط والتصحيح الحالي /  ( اي ارتداد حقيقي لابد ان يكون بتجاوز الترند الهابط من 11 الف     
حتى نستطيع ان نقول ان 9224 نهاية الهبوط وانها اصبحت قاع للتصحيح الحالي ) 
سنتابع معكم معطيات السوق واي جديد يستحق الذكر سننبهكم عليه باذن الله  
وجهة نظر قابله للخطأ والصواب والله وحده اعلى وأعلم  *

----------


## بسام العبيد

> الخلاصه _لدينا ارتداد لاكثر من 100 نقطه حاليا_ يستفيد منها المضارب ويركز ع القطاعات المذكوره

  *
اغلاقنا الخميس 9408
الاعلى حتى اللحظه 9554
اكثر من 140 نقطه والفضل لله وحده*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> السوق موعود بارتفاع اكثر من 100 نقطه باذن الله *نتوقع ان يكون بدعم من سابك وقطاع البتروكيماويات بالدرجه الاولى* وقطاع الطاقه

----------


## Alsalhy

شكرا لك اخي ابو راكان على المتابعه

----------


## بسام العبيد

*     الاغلاق فوق 9600 يلغي ويفشل نموذج الرايه السلبي (الصغير ) الذي كان يستهدف 8800
والاغلاق فوق 9800 يلغي النموذج السلبي الاكبر الذي كان يستهدف 8460   لم يغلق المؤشر العام فوق المناطق المذكوره
لذلك تبقى اهداف النماذج السلبيه قائمه  ولم تكن 9224 قاعا لهذه الموجه الهابطه كما كان يراها البعض !!    ومن مضيعة الوقت ان نحدد قاع قبل أوانه ان لم تكن محرقة للمال ايضا   
فقط نحدد مناطق الدعم ونتابع سلوك السوق عندها 
وجهة نظر والله اعلم بالصواب 
دمتم موفقين*

----------


## أيمن الحربي

*نسأل الله السلامة 
نتمى ان يكون قاعنا وفق ماذكرت استاذي ابو راكان*

----------


## بسام العبيد

الادنى حتى اللحظه 8482

----------


## بسام العبيد

> وأي كسر لخانة الثمانين دولار قد تضغط على الأسواق وزيارة المناطق المذكورة سابقا خاصة أن السلبية مازالت واضحة على تحركات النفط الحالية !

 الله لايخسر مسلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

اهم منطقة دعم للسوق على الاسبوعي حاليا 8333 نقطه  
اعتقد ان المحافظ الكبرى التي خارج السوق ستبدا بالتلقيط على دفعات 
تحسبا لاي كسر للدعم  
مجرد وجهة نظر 
والله اعلم بالصواب

----------


## ابـ عبدالعزيزـو

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بسام العبيد

> الله يعطيك العافية

 عافاك الله ابو عبدالعزيز

----------


## بسام العبيد

*عندما وصل السوق لمنطقة 8950 وهي منطقه تاريخيه سابقه 
وجدنا ضعف بالاتجاه ع فاصل الساعه 
ثم حدث كسر للترند الصاعد اللحظي عند 8900 تقريبا  
هذا الشارت 
ويتضح فيه ضعف الاتجاه عند المقاومه ثم الكسر  ويتضح اننا موعودين غدا بهبوط اكثر من 100 نقطه لمنطقة الدعم 8670 والتي تمثل 61% من حركة الارتداد الاخيره 
وكسرها للقاع الاخير 8480 والله اعلم  *

----------


## بسام العبيد

*بالنسبه للمضاربين تم كتابة مايخصهم بالمشاركه السابقه  
-------------------------------------------------  
متابعة لوضع السوق للمستثمرين او صائدي الموجات  
التعليق بالشارت 
وجهة نظر والله اعلم بالصواب *

----------


## جهز2015

يعطيك الف عافيه ابو راكان

----------


## بسام العبيد

> يعطيك الف عافيه ابو راكان

 عافاك الله

----------


## بسام العبيد

* 
غدا اختبار صعب للسوق امام الترند الصاعد الاساسي والذي بدا من 4068 عام 2009 
الدعم الان منطقة 8300  كسرها بكميات او اغلاق يومين سلبي  
لو تم الكسر لاسمح الله للترند الاساسي وفقا للشروط السابقه 
نتابع  
نقاط الفيبو بعد كسر 8482  *

----------


## بسام العبيد

> * 
> غدا اختبار صعب للسوق امام الترند الصاعد الاساسي والذي بدا من 4068 عام 2009  الدعم الان منطقة 8300  كسرها بكميات او اغلاق يومين سلبي  
> لو تم الكسر لاسمح الله للترند الاساسي وفقا للشروط السابقه 
> نتابع   نقاط الفيبو بعد كسر 8482  *

 تم كسر الترند الاساس وحذرنا من كسره وانه زياده بالسلبيه 
والوصول للمناطق المحدده 
تحديث للشارت    *مازلت اتابع الموضوع معكم منذ بداية الاحداث وسأظل باذن الله احدثه متى وجدت مستجدات او متغيرات تستحق الذكر 
واسال الله ان يكون في ذلك نفع لاخواني المتداولين والله وحده يشهد كم يحز بالنفس هذه الخسائر المتواصله لهم  
للامانه دخلت بكسر 7500 بجزء 
والجزء الثاني بكسر 6800 لاسمح الله 
والاخير سيكون متى ماتجاوز السوق ترنده الهابط 
مع الاحتفاظ بالجزء الرابع سيوله دائمه 
والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق ويعوض من هم بداخل السوق  
كل ماسبق اجتهاد من اخوكم والله وحده اعلم بالصواب*

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحديث للشارت 
بعد اغلاق 16-12-2014

----------


## أيمن الحربي

**ولو اني ماأحب أمدح أحد في وجهه**
لكن كلمة حق تقال فيك وبعض المحللين القلة  تجردت من العاطفة عند تعاملك مع المؤشر وهذا هو المطلوب... وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسعادة...
الملاحظ الآن من جلّ المحللين تسرعهم في تحدد القاع لكي يكون له السبق في ذلك 
وهذا يجب عليك اخي بسام التنوية والتنبيه عليه والتنحذير من اتباع هؤلاء 
فأنت رجل يشار اليه بالبنان في السوق السعودي 
أسأل الله لعامة المتداولين ممن خسروا في هذا الهبوط صحة وعافية وصبر وطولة بال

----------


## بسام العبيد

> **ولو اني ماأحب أمدح أحد في وجهه**
> لكن كلمة حق تقال فيك وبعض المحللين القلة  تجردت من العاطفة عند تعاملك مع المؤشر وهذا هو المطلوب... وأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسعادة...
> الملاحظ الآن من جلّ المحللين تسرعهم في تحدد القاع لكي يكون له السبق في ذلك 
> وهذا يجب عليك اخي بسام التنوية والتنبيه عليه والتنحذير من اتباع هؤلاء 
> فأنت رجل يشار اليه بالبنان في السوق السعودي 
> أسأل الله لعامة المتداولين ممن خسروا في هذا الهبوط صحة وعافية وصبر وطولة بال

 *شكرا لك اخي ايمن وبارك فيك لحسن ظنك بأخوك والفضل لله دوما وابدا فالتوفيق منه سبحانه وتعالى 
وشهادتك اعتز بها كثيرا اخي العزيز 
دمت موفقا 
والله اسال ان يوفقنا لما فيه الخير والنفع للناس*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> تم كسر الترند الاساس وحذرنا من كسره وانه زياده بالسلبيه 
> والوصول للمناطق المحدده 
> تحديث للشارت  الملف المرفق 425335  *مازلت اتابع الموضوع معكم منذ بداية الاحداث وسأظل باذن الله احدثه متى وجدت مستجدات او متغيرات تستحق الذكر 
> واسال الله ان يكون في ذلك نفع لاخواني المتداولين والله وحده يشهد كم يحز بالنفس هذه الخسائر المتواصله لهم   للامانه دخلت بكسر 7500 بجزء 
> والجزء الثاني بكسر 6800 لاسمح الله 
> والاخير سيكون متى ماتجاوز السوق ترنده الهابط 
> مع الاحتفاظ بالجزء الرابع سيوله دائمه 
> والله يكتب لي ولكم التوفيق ويعوض من هم بداخل السوق  
> كل ماسبق اجتهاد من اخوكم والله وحده اعلم بالصواب*

 *والفضل لله وحده والتوفيق منه سبحانه 
كتبت ماسبق قبل الارتداد والسوق اسفل من 7500 
سأرفع الوقف ل 8040 نقطه للجزء الذي دخلت به 
بعد تحقيق اكثر من 800 نقطه 
واذا وصل السوق ل 8500 سارفع الوقف ل 8200 نقطه  
رغم زخم الربيع والنسب العليا لكن ماهكذا ياسعد تورد الابل 
نسب خصراء وسيوله عاليه وفجوات كبيره من المفترض ان تربك اكثر مما تطمئن 
لكن مازلنا نتابع المعطيات بتجاوز الترند الهابط الذي لم يخترق بعد !
والله وحده اعلم سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## بسام العبيد

* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
استكمالا لمتابعة مجريات السوق ومتغيراته  
ارتد السوق من 7225 نقطه حتى وصل اليوم لمنطقة 38% فيبوناتشي 
وهي اهم منطقه في اي ارتداد يحدث وعلى اي فاصل كان 
لان هناك الكثير من المتاجرين بالاسواق الماليه يعتمدون على تجاوز نسبة 38% 
للدخول والخروج عند 50 او 61% فيبوناتشي 
اليوم وصل السوق لمنطقة 38% وهي مقاومه ارتداديه قويه 
الشارت يغني عن الكلام*

----------


## بسام العبيد

ماذا بعد اغلاق سوق الأسهم فوق 8300 نقطة؟ 
مقال اليوم بالملحق الاقتصادي بجريدة الرياض   http://www.alriyadh.com/1005523

----------


## بسام العبيد

* 
متابعة للسوق بعد اغلاق الثلاثاء عند 7546 نقطه   
شمعة مطرقه (الهمر) في قمه يوم الاثنين 
 بعدها شمعة دوجي اليوم الثلاثاء 
 مع ضعف الاحجام عند الشمعتين
مما يعزز الهبوط وجني الارباح لمنطقة 8200 ع الاقل والله اعلم 
كسر 8460 يؤكد ذلك 
--------------------------------- 
في حال استطاع المؤشر تجاوز 8740 بكميات يعني علم ورايه صاعد يستهدف تجاوز 9000 نقطه
واختبار الترند الهابط فوقها عند منطقة 9300 واراه مستبعد والله اعلم حاليا ! 
وجهة نظر فنيه ان اصبنا فمن الله وان اخطأنا فالكمال له سبحانه  *

----------


## moghem01

*بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز ابو راكان  
وبارك الله في جهودك   
لدي استفسار بسيط ابو راكان بخصوص مؤشر RSI 
اذا تم كسر الترند الهابط فسيكون المؤشر متضخم مع انها منطقة دخول آمنة كما اعتمدنا  
فكيف تتعامل مع المؤشر في هذه الحالة  
وشكرا ,,*

----------


## majed1395

الله يجزاك خير ياابو راكان

----------


## بسام العبيد

> ماذا بعد اغلاق سوق الأسهم فوق 8300 نقطة؟ 
> مقال اليوم بالملحق الاقتصادي بجريدة الرياض   http://www.alriyadh.com/1005523

 *صباح الخير 
وصل السوق للهدف الاول المحدد بالمقال عند 8900 نقطه 
والفضل لله وحده*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> * 
> متابعة للسوق بعد اغلاق الثلاثاء عند 7546 نقطه   
> شمعة مطرقه (الهمر) في قمه يوم الاثنين 
>  بعدها شمعة دوجي اليوم الثلاثاء 
>  مع ضعف الاحجام عند الشمعتين مما يعزز الهبوط وجني الارباح لمنطقة 8200 ع الاقل والله اعلم 
> كسر 8460 يؤكد ذلك 
> --------------------------------- 
> في حال استطاع المؤشر تجاوز 8740 بكميات يعني علم ورايه صاعد يستهدف تجاوز 9000 نقطه
> واختبار الترند الهابط فوقها عند منطقة 9300 واراه مستبعد والله اعلم حاليا ! 
> وجهة نظر فنيه ان اصبنا فمن الله وان اخطأنا فالكمال له سبحانه  *

  *
هبط المؤشر لاقل من 8200 ووصل 8042 نقطه 
وارتد منها 
وارى ان هذا الارتداد مازال ضعيف 
الدعم الان 8300 
المقاومه 8600 
حاليا المؤشر عند 8402 
والله اعلم بالصواب*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز ابو راكان  
> وبارك الله في جهودك   
> لدي استفسار بسيط ابو راكان بخصوص مؤشر RSI 
> اذا تم كسر الترند الهابط فسيكون المؤشر متضخم مع انها منطقة دخول آمنة كما اعتمدنا  
> فكيف تتعامل مع المؤشر في هذه الحالة  
> وشكرا ,,*

 *
العبره بالانعكاس لاعلى ولاسفل بأي منطقه كان 
والارسي ليس كل شيء اخي هو مستشار لك*

----------


## majed1395

الله يجزاك خير ياابو راكان

----------


## ابو بتال

> *
> هبط المؤشر لاقل من 8200 ووصل 8042 نقطه 
> وارتد منها 
> وارى ان هذا الارتداد مازال ضعيف 
> الدعم الان 8300 
> المقاومه 8600 
> حاليا المؤشر عند 8402 
> والله اعلم بالصواب*

 تسلم استاذى الغالى ابو راكان  وسؤالى فى حال السلبية وكسر 8000 هلى هناك نزول حاد

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *
> هبط المؤشر لاقل من 8200 ووصل 8042 نقطه 
> وارتد منها  وارى ان هذا الارتداد مازال ضعيف 
> الدعم الان 8300 
> المقاومه 8600  حاليا المؤشر عند 8402 
> والله اعلم بالصواب*

 *تم التنبيه على ضعف الارتداد عند 8400 وكسر الدعم وتم خسارة 300 نقطه حتى الان*

----------


## بسام العبيد

*الشارت يغني عن الكلام*   *يعزز السلبيه هبوط النفط واقتراب برنت من 50 دولار للبرميل 
وكسر نايمكس ل 50 دولار*

----------


## بسام العبيد

> تسلم استاذى الغالى ابو راكان  وسؤالى فى حال السلبية وكسر 8000 هلى هناك نزول حاد

 هذا مانتوقعه والله اعلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

تحليل سوق الاسهم السعودية مع الاستاذ بسام العبيد من لقاء راديو مباشر يو
بعد اغلاقه عند 8878
هل تحقق التوقع بتجاوز 9000  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIARY...ature=youtu.be

----------


## بسام العبيد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عودا على بدء موضوعنا هذا بمتابعة السوق واهم المستجدات 
الحمدلله اننا نبهنا على تحسن السوق وتوقعنا تجاوز حاجز التسع الاف بعد اغلاق الخميس مباشره عند 8878 نقطه 
قبل اعلانات الاوامر الملكيه وهذه ابرز ميزه للتحليل الفني انه يمنحك الاشارات الايجابيه والسلبيه قبل حدوثها وكل شيء بامر الله وارادته 
وهو اجتهاد شخصي مبني على سلسله من الاشارات والدراسات 
وارتفع بعدها اكثر من 350 نقطه اليوم 
رابط اللقاء وتوقع الصعود  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIARY-z4Dwg&feature=youtu.be  
باختصار 
السوق تجاوز ترنده الهابط وقبله بايام تجاوز الموفنج افرج للخمسين يوم 
الان اغلاق السوق يوم الاثنين 13 ربيع ثاني فوق 9070 نقطه ومحافظته عليها يرشح تعافيه باذن الله  
لتكون الاهداف القريبه باذن الله 9500-9650 منطقة قويه تجاوزها الى  10200
الدعم 8950 
وقف فوري كسر 8560 
الشارت يغني عن الكلام ان اصبت فمنكم الدعاء وان كان غير ذلك فمنكم العذر 
اخوكم المحب  *  *شاكرين المولى عز وجل على نعمة الامن والايمان راجين الله ان يغفر لمليكنا الراحل عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز وان يتغمده بواسع رحمته 
وان يوفق خادم الحرمين الشريفين سلمان بن عبدالعزيز لكل خير وان يجازيه عنا خير الجزاء 
كما نسأله سبحانه لأمتنا الاسلاميه والعربيه الأمن في الاوطان وان يحفظها من شر كل ذي شر 
وان يجمع كلمتنا ويوحد صفوفنا ويخذل كل متربص وطامع بنا وبأمننا وشعوبنا الاسلاميه والعربيه *

----------


## امة الله

المؤشر 9300 تقريبا رغم الزخم الكبير لرفع المؤشر يرتفع قليل على استحياء  :016:

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> عودا على بدء موضوعنا هذا بمتابعة السوق واهم المستجدات 
> الحمدلله اننا نبهنا على تحسن السوق وتوقعنا تجاوز حاجز التسع الاف بعد اغلاق الخميس مباشره عند 8878 نقطه 
> قبل اعلانات الاوامر الملكيه وهذه ابرز ميزه للتحليل الفني انه يمنحك الاشارات الايجابيه والسلبيه قبل حدوثها وكل شيء بامر الله وارادته 
> وهو اجتهاد شخصي مبني على سلسله من الاشارات والدراسات 
> وارتفع بعدها اكثر من 350 نقطه اليوم 
> رابط اللقاء وتوقع الصعود  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIARY-z4Dwg&feature=youtu.be  
> باختصار 
> السوق تجاوز ترنده الهابط وقبله بايام تجاوز الموفنج افرج للخمسين يوم 
> ...

 *والفضل لله وحده تم الوصول لمنطقة الهدف المحدد سابقا 
بين 9500-9650 
حيث وصل السوق اليوم ل 9544 نقطه 
وكان التنبيه من 8878 نقطه 
المحصله 666 نقطه برقم مميز 
لكن بسيوله اقل مما سبق !!
ذكرت ان هذه المنطقه قويه من مصلحة السوق الان التهدئه لذلك نتابع غدا 9422 دعم المضاربي كسرها يرشح زيارة 9250 ولكل حادث حديث 
مازال الدعم المهم 8950 
كسره يستوجب الحذر 
كسر 8600 وقف فوري 
ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن نفسي والشيطان 
وما انا الا مجتهد  
لاتنسوني من دعواتكم الطيبه والمباركه 
دمتم ودامت تداولاتكم بكل ربح وخير  
اخوكم*

----------


## majed1395

الله يجزاك خير ياابو راكان

----------


## بسام العبيد

كيف توقعنا جني الارباح بعد الوصول للقمه الاخيره 9544 نقطه 
الاجابه بالشارت     
تعلموا التحليل ببساطته بدون تعقيد حتى تتقنوا التداول 
نصيحه من القلب

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *والفضل لله وحده تم الوصول لمنطقة الهدف المحدد سابقا 
> بين 9500-9650 
> حيث وصل السوق اليوم ل 9544 نقطه 
> وكان التنبيه من 8878 نقطه  المحصله 666 نقطه برقم مميز  لكن بسيوله اقل مما سبق !! ذكرت ان هذه المنطقه قويه من مصلحة السوق الان التهدئه لذلك نتابع غدا 9422 دعم المضاربي كسرها يرشح زيارة 9250 ولكل حادث حديث 
> مازال الدعم المهم 8950 
> كسره يستوجب الحذر 
> كسر 8600 وقف فوري 
> ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن نفسي والشيطان 
> وما انا الا مجتهد  
> ...

 *بعد الوصول لمنطقة الهدف 9544 نقطه 
هبط السوق كما توقعنا ووصل ل 9207 فاقدا اكثرا من 300 نقطه* *والفضل لله وحده على توفيقه*

----------


## ياسر العبادي

> *بعد الوصول لمنطقة الهدف 9544 نقطه 
> هبط السوق كما توقعنا ووصل ل 9207 فاقدا اكثرا من 300 نقطه* *والفضل لله وحده على توفيقه*

  
جزالك الله خيرا
 وبارك الله فيك

----------


## طارق22

شكرا لك اخوي بسام العبيد

----------

